# Dehydrated cockatiel chick, powerade?



## hodoro (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello,

I have 2 babies, mother died a week ago and father gave up feeding them. I'm handfeeding them, they are 3 weeks old. one is doing great but the small one (2 days younger) is stunted and i think he is suffering dehydration.

In my country pedialyte is not sold and i could not find coconut water. All i could find is powerade but i don't know if it is ok. 

Will powerade help? Is it poisonous or harmful? It is mango and orange flavoured.

Thank you all.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Powerade will be fine. The only difference between Gatorade and Pedialyte is that Gatorade has artificial colors and flavors, and Powerade is similar to Gatorade.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Or coconut water... It is usually found in the bottled water section of most grocrecy stores


----------



## tmdonahue (Apr 6, 2014)

*Oddly enough*

Coconut water at my grocery store is in the produce section for refrigeration purposes I believe.


----------

